# Ksport kontrol pro issue?



## HMDracing (Mar 18, 2013)

I installed ksport kontrol pro coil overs on my 1.4 cruze with 6 speed manual trans, when i take off between half to full throttle in fist gear (sometimes second) i get a small wobble or shake on the front end of the car. I know every bolt is tight and i used lock tight. Has anyone had this issue or know the problem I am having. I'm not even all the way down. The cruze is my first car I have always owned trucks so the coilover set up is new to me.


----------



## giantsfan10 (May 25, 2013)

have you gotten an alignment?


----------



## HMDracing (Mar 18, 2013)

That i haven't, do you think its a toe in/out issue?


----------



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

HMDracing said:


> That i haven't, do you think its a toe in/out issue?


Always go alignement after suspension instalation.

Sometimes when cars are low, hard acceleration can stress the universial joints and be felt as a vibration.


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

Yeah, whenever you lower a car more than 1-2 inches with coilovers what tends to happen is the wheels will gain increased camber and toe[in]. Get it re-aligned, and your problem should be fixed.


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

Check the top hats and your sway bar.


----------



## HMDracing (Mar 18, 2013)

what am i checking on the top hats and sway bar. The sway bar links are adjustable, how do i need to set them.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

HMDracing said:


> what am i checking on the top hats and sway bar.


To make sure that everything is tight.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## HMDracing (Mar 18, 2013)

top hats are tight, alignment is good but still a small wobble in first gear


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

HMDracing said:


> top hats are tight, alignment is good but still a small wobble in first gear


Too bad you 10 hrs away id check your car for you I can't understand why only in first gear thays funky.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

check your ball joints then


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

Is it a wobble, or more of a shudder?

Because from the sounds if it, if it only happens with moderate/aggressive acceleration, it might be wheel hop. Do you have your Traction Control disabled?


----------



## smorey78 (Apr 8, 2012)

its none of the above. its the axles. the lower you go and the closer the axle get to being straight the more they shudder. when you go lower you change the degree of axle angle. for every 1/2 degree of angle lost on the spindle side you need to make up for it on the trans side. and at this time that is impossible. the factors builds this into the car so that at normal ride hight you do not feel it. its the same problem trucks have when they are lifted and or lowered big amounts. we call it "Axle bind" what we do to fix it is to remove the axles and pull the cv's apart and grind down where the axle hits the cv cup and that refill with grease and put it all back to getter. or the other fix it to raise the car back up about a 1/2" at a time till it goes away.

unfortunately 1.5" to 2" is about as low as you can go before you start to get some side effects


----------



## HMDracing (Mar 18, 2013)

it has some in second gear too, im lost on it.


----------



## HMDracing (Mar 18, 2013)

ill lift it half an inch and see how it goes, do you know if there are aftermarket cv shafts yet?


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

smorey78 said:


> its none of the above. its the axles. the lower you go and the closer the axle get to being straight the more they shudder. when you go lower you change the degree of axle angle. for every 1/2 degree of angle lost on the spindle side you need to make up for it on the trans side. and at this time that is impossible. the factors builds this into the car so that at normal ride hight you do not feel it. its the same problem trucks have when they are lifted and or lowered big amounts. we call it "Axle bind" what we do to fix it is to remove the axles and pull the cv's apart and grind down where the axle hits the cv cup and that refill with grease and put it all back to getter. or the other fix it to raise the car back up about a 1/2" at a time till it goes away.
> 
> unfortunately 1.5" to 2" is about as low as you can go before you start to get some side effects


I'm pretty sure jakkarro is lower than he is and he dosnt have that problem.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

H3LLON3ARTH said:


> I'm pretty sure jakkarro is lower than he is and he dosnt have that problem.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


true dat! lol i have no problems and im by far the lowest cruze around.I take that back only problem i had was the adjustable endlinks were to short and hit the frame,got fairly annoying so i switched back to the longer stock ones and bam smooth and quiet ride.


----------



## smorey78 (Apr 8, 2012)

yes but he is a LS MZO trans...different axles


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

smorey78 said:


> yes but he is a LS MZO trans...different axles


Collin isn't he also running coil overs I know he's a 1.4l turbo same axles has him.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## HMDracing (Mar 18, 2013)

It still does it and ksport is just being retarded about it. Have you ever called ksport tech?


----------



## Gnfanatic (Oct 2, 2013)

smorey78 said:


> its none of the above. its the axles. the lower you go and the closer the axle get to being straight the more they shudder. when you go lower you change the degree of axle angle. for every 1/2 degree of angle lost on the spindle side you need to make up for it on the trans side. and at this time that is impossible. the factors builds this into the car so that at normal ride hight you do not feel it. its the same problem trucks have when they are lifted and or lowered big amounts. we call it "Axle bind" what we do to fix it is to remove the axles and pull the cv's apart and grind down where the axle hits the cv cup and that refill with grease and put it all back to getter. or the other fix it to raise the car back up about a 1/2" at a time till it goes away.
> 
> 
> unfortunately 1.5" to 2" is about as low as you can go before you start to get some side effects


This is 100% correct. It is the angle of your axles, They were not designed for it.


----------



## smorey78 (Apr 8, 2012)

Gnfanatic said:


> This is 100% correct. It is the angle of your axles, They were not designed for it.


yes thats what i said...hahaha


----------



## dspeir (Sep 23, 2013)

Axle bind was big on the cobalts. Not sure whats all out for the cruze thou, but we had different transmission mounts we could buy which helped greatly


----------

